# Charity fishing tournament benefiting Sunshine Kids Foundation



## Fish Whisperer (Apr 12, 2005)

Tournament Rules:

Tournament starts at 5:30 a.m.
Lunch, draft beer and weigh ins start at Noon
Last weigh in at 2:30 p.m. sharp
Door prizes, raffle and award ceremony begins at 3:00 p.m.
Individual entrants can weigh in heaviest trout and heaviest red fish only.
Team entrants are eligible for all weigh in categories.
Heaviest individual trout and redfish cannot be weighed with team stringer.
All fish can only be weighed once.
A door prize ticket will be given to each team participant at check-in. Additional door prize tickets will be sold for $5 each or 5 for $20. There is no limit to the number of tickets that one may purchase.
All team members must read and sign a tournament waiver, stating they understand and agree to follow all rules and stipulations of the tournament.
There are no boundaries, but areas fished must be available to the general public.
All Texas Parks & Wildlife (TPWD) laws apply.
All fish must be caught by rod and reel only (bait casting, spinning, or fly).
Live, dead, or artificial bait will be allowed. Participants must supply their own bait.
All fish weighed-in must have been caught by team members. No borrowed fish are allowed.
No holding or blocking off any fishing areas by other individuals not participating in the tournament.
In the event of a tie by weight, length first then girth second will be used to determine the tie break. This applies for all categories. If there is still a tie, a wild card fish will determine the winner. If there is not wild card fish, then a coin toss will determine the winner.
Tournament will proceed rain or shine
No scales will be available prior to official weigh-in.
Fish not meeting TPWD rules in measurements will be disqualified and cannot be replaced by another fish.
The weigh master has final ruling on all fish matters.
Register now or go here to print a registration form. Forms can be mailed to the Sunshine Kids Foundation, 2814 Virginia Street, Houston, TX 77098.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

see ya there.....ed/vb... "Coastal Bend Weigh Team"...co-sponsor


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

What a wonderful time we had, and it was a pleasure to have served you for such a great charity. Thanx to the many anglers , young and old, 
that turned in some great catches. Hope to see some pics of this wonderdul tourney and turnout...again thanx from us Ed and Denise, "Coastal Bend Weigh Team" since 1999


----------

